# Giant Pike {with pic}



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Getta load of this beauty !!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is one big fish!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Dang, that's a nice one!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats a nice one.They scare the something out of a person when their Crappie fishing around here.

big rockpile


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

That size fish makes you wonder about swimming...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

So for bait do you string a bunch of poodles on the hook or just use one fat springer spaniel?


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I wish it was a picture of me, but it's not.
Serious Pike fisherman know that a fish as big as the one in the photo has to come from Europe. The internet rumor was that it was caught in a cold water lake in Italy.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you sure that's a Northern Pike ? I think it might be a Muskie.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Are you sure that's a Northern Pike ? I think it might be a Muskie.



Naw, the markings are classic Northern Pike


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Omg~~~~


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If he landed it in that boat, he had a real fight on his hands.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In Texas, we pretty much had catfish, bass, perch, etc. None of those weird fish except the occasional alligator gar. When I moved up north and started going into bait and tackle shops, some of the stuff they had hanging on the wall scared me.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

There is a river that I fish down here - You can easily cast from one side to the other. Imagine fishing in a boat and a 100+ tarpon launches itself out of the water next to you! 

And watching a caiman (imagine a mean croc) slide into the water wakes you up too...


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

crtreedude said:


> There is a river that I fish down here - You can easily cast from one side to the other. Imagine fishing in a boat and a 100+ tarpon launches itself out of the water next to you!


Do you do any fishin' down there? If so, post some pics. Alot of folks would enjoy em'


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

wow, that fish could take a little child!


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

My dad caught a catfish out of a small city lake in Paris,Ark. just as big if not bigger over100#. and my daddy is 6ft10in.


http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=daddyslastfishingtrip3.jpg


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

That's a huge Pike! The biggest ones like that come from Northern Europe. 
Wonder what the vital stats and weight on that fish was?


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

How do we know that guy isn't a midget?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Guy took this video in Lake close to me the other day.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=25584469

big rockpile


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow thats huge! OMGosh


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I suspect it is the result of some creative photoediting...


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

-I think it's legit. European Pike are often larger than their North American countrparts. I got the pic off of one of the fishing websites I frequent, and if it was fake, those guys would have called it out long ago.


----------

